# Welcher Bio-Filter ist besser, der Pflanzen oder Japanmatten



## samorai (9. Sep. 2017)

Welcher Filter macht mehr Bio; der künstliche mit Japanmatten, ruhendes __ Hel-x.
Oder ein natureller mit Pflanzen unter und über Wasser?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Sep. 2017)

Was denkst du denn?


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2017)

Kommt ganz auf die Teichart an ...

Ein Gartenteich mit mäßigen Besatz würde ich anders bewerten als einen Koi- oder Schwimmteich.

So generell über einen Kamm scheren läßt sich deine Frage nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2017)

Ich finde beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Beide fangen zur gleichen Zeit an eine Biologie zu starten, so ab 14° Wassertemperatur, in beiden könnte sich unter anderem ein Bio-Film bilden.
Die künstliche Form ist meist abgedeckt.
Die naturelle Form ist offen, wenn nicht andre Stoffe wie z.B. Blätter rein fallen, muss man das zergehen der eigenen Substanz im Zaun halten.
Somit steht es 1: 0 für die künstliche.


----------



## mitch (9. Sep. 2017)

"Bio" besteht für mich nicht nur aus Filterbakterien, da gibt es ja noch jede Menge anderer Lebewesen im Wasser.
Die Frage ist eher: was will ich mit dem Filter erreichen


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2017)

Na ich denke was alle wollen, klares unbedenkliches Wasser.


mitch schrieb:


> Menge anderer Lebewesen im Wasser


Jetzt könnte ich sagen: __ Frösche haben auch eine Verdauung.
2 : 0 für die künstliche.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach, kann man beide Systeme nicht miteinander vergleichen und denke daher grundsätzlich, dass eine Kombination aus beiden Systemen immer erfolgreicher sein wird, als ein alleine stehendes System. 
Ich denke diesbezüglich, dass die biologische Abbaurate bei einem Biofilter mit künstlichen Medien besser ist und somit für uns Gartenteichbesitzer effektiver, da für gewöhnlich eine große Fläche zum Besiedeln auf kleinen Raum untergebracht werden kann. Ich könnte mir zudem vorstellen, dass die Bakterien besser zu erreichen sind bzw. die Bakterien auf Grund der wiederum offeneren Flächen besser die "Schadstoffe" aufnehmen können. Hätte ich zwei gleich-große Filterflächen die in der Summe die jeweils gleiche geschützte Oberfläche für die notwendigen Bakterienstämme bieten, wäre wohl der Pflanzenfilter im Vorteil, da die umgewandelten Nährstoffe auch gleich von den Pflanzen verwertet werden können. Bei einem reinen Kunststoffmediumfilter bleiben die umgewandelten Nährstoffe im Wasser  gelöst und werden nicht oder nicht genauso effektiv aufgebraucht, was in gewisser Weise sicherlich auch wieder zu einer wiederkehrenden Wasserbelastung führt.


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Sep. 2017)

Was ist das Ziel deiner Frage?


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2017)

Okay, reden wir nicht länger um den “ heissen Brei“ herrum.
Ich möchte meine Pflanzen-Bio umbauen und eine künstliche Bio verwenden.
Pflanzen sind genug im Teich die abbauen und umwandeln.
Im Prinzip geht es um die Reinigung und den Blätter-Eintrag von oben.Da weht auch viel vom Nachbar Grundstück herein.
Um mir die Vollreinigung jedes Jahr zu ersparen, wäre eine Abdeckung von Nöten, zieht aber eine künstliche Bio hinter sich her.
Ein Netz tut's nicht da es auch Walnuss-Bäume sind. Früchte und Blätter sind noch einigermaßen zu händeln mit den Blüten ist es nicht ganz so leicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Sep. 2017)

Helix und Japanmatten dienen der Ansiedlung natürlicher Bakterien zur Nitrifizierung.
Also...eigentlich nur bei viel Fisch notwendig.

Oder man nimmt eine __ Hel-X Packung statisch nach einem Vorfilter zur Feinstfilterung, weil es sich leich reinigen lässt....Luft...Verwirbeln..Dreck am BA raus.

Pflanzenfilter hat Vor und Nachteile.
Muss man abwägen.....
-Ökozone ohne Fische
-Optik
-Einbau von im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffen in Pflanzenmasse
-Quelle von natürlichem Fischfutter

gegen

-Schlammbildung
-mögliche anerobe Zonen Schwarzschlamm
-Quelle von Bakkis...__ Parasiten...für anfällige Koi
-bekämpfen von Bakkis/ Parasiten wie im Koiteich unmöglich. ..
-das Ernten der Pflanzenmasse ist auch nicht ohne....
Bei mir sind das ca. 2 grosse Doppelachsanhänger Anssems 325 im Jahr.

Also eine Filterkammer mit Matten oder Hel-X hat ganz andere Aspekte wie ein Pflanzenfilterteich.
Auch wenn natürlich irgendwo im Pflanzenfilter alle Arten von Bakkis werkeln..


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Ron.


samorai schrieb:


> Im Prinzip geht es um die Reinigung und den Blätter-Eintrag von oben.Da weht auch viel vom Nachbar Grundstück herein.
> Um mir die Vollreinigung jedes Jahr zu ersparen, wäre eine Abdeckung von Nöten, zieht aber eine künstliche Bio hinter sich her.



Also wäre es jetzt dein Ziel bzw. die Absicht, dass Du so viel zusätzliche Biologie schaffen möchtest, das der Herbst-Schmutz sich im Teich auflösen kann und dennoch deine biologische Stufe den dann stark erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag aufarbeiten kann!? Meinst Du nicht, dass es dann sinnvoller & effektiver wäre, bei deinem aktuellen Pflegeaufwand zu bleiben? Die dazugehörige Bio wäre schätzungsweise um ein Vielfaches größer, als das, was Du derzeit am Laufen hast. Und das läuft doch eigentlich sehr gut, wie ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. 
Ein anderes Problem sehe ich eher darin, dass sich am Teichgrund dann dennoch sehr viel Material absetzt und sedimentiert, da dein System nicht mit Bodenabläufen ausgestattet ist. Ich glaube, dass diese Restbestände dann auch mit größerer Bio - ob nun Pflanzen oder künstliche Siedelfläche - nicht abgebaut werden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> -bekämpfen von Bakkis/ __ Parasiten wie im Koiteich unmöglich...



Wie meinst Du das? Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr mein Parasitenproblem auch behandeln können und die Pflanzen haben keinerlei Schaden genommen. Ich musste 3 x alle 7 Tage mit Wofasteril den Teich behandeln und es hat gut funktioniert. Die rein biologische Filterung (also Helix) wurde während der Behandlung temporär (ca. 3-4 Stunden) vom Kreislauf getrennt und hat somit auch keinen Schaden genommen.


----------



## Lion (10. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn?



Florian,
Ron stellt doch eine Frage und startet somit kein Quiz oder ?

Leon


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2017)

Das ihr noch besser im Bilde seit.
  Es ist ein GFK-Teich 2800l.
Es geht nur um diesen Teich, der schlecht zu erreichen/reinigen ist.
Ich sage mal der Hauptteich den kann ich besser händeln, Problem ist das Ufer wo sich Tannennadeln sammeln und zergehen.
Der Regen trägt dann seinen Teil dazu bei und spült es ins Wasser ein.
Der Teich von Heute.
  
Ein paar Filter gibt schon, umgekehrtes Spaltsiebe, bewegtes __ Hel-x (beides 400l Tonnen) und Bitron 10, danach kommt dann der GFK-TEICH.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Sep. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> Florian,
> Ron stellt doch eine Frage und startet somit kein Quiz oder ?
> 
> Leon


Dafür hat er sie dann aber doch beantwortet.



samorai schrieb:


> Okay, reden wir nicht länger um den “ heissen Brei“ herrum.
> Ich möchte meine Pflanzen-Bio umbauen und eine künstliche Bio verwenden.


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2017)

Hallo!
Da wären mal ein paar Denkanstöße zu der neuen Bio.
Ich habe noch Lava Gestein, das würde ich in den vorhandenen Pflanzen-Ring rein legen.
Im Becken selber könnte man Japanmatten und Wellpoliester ala Roland O verwenden.
Nein so werde ich das nicht bauen, die Reinigung erschwert sich dadurch und die Japanmatten wollte ich zum reinigen nicht heraus heben.
Ich werde mit aufgeklebten Abstandshalter aus Holz oder Styrodur arbeiten die im Wechsel angebracht werden.
Zum einen muß das Wasser  Slalom durch die Japanmatten laufen, zum anderen kann ich sie im Filter spülen ohne die heraus heben zu müssen. Dann wird der Dreck abgesaugt.
In der Mitte erfolgt eine Teilung.
Die Halter werden aus HT-ROHR 50 gebaut und mit Kies verfüllt, damit sie nicht Aufschwämmen.
So das sind bis jetzt erstmal meine Gedanken.
......oder habe ich etwas nicht bedacht, oder geht es noch besser?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2017)

die biologische Filterungleistungen hängen von den Flächen ab auf denen die wichtigen Bakterien ect besiedeln können.
Ein "natürlich" eingerichteter Gartenteich (mit Bodengrund, vielen Pflanzen, Steinen, Holz und natürlich den ganzen sich bildenden Aufwüchsen darauf arbeitet sehr viel effektiver als jeder gleich großer Teich (muß natürlich auch immer auf identischen Besatz bezogen werden) der "steril" eingerichte ist und nur eine "künstliche" Filteranlage in Betrieb hat (weil in "Naturgewässern" immer sehr mehr Siedlungsflächen vorhanden sind wie in den "paar" kg Fitermedien einer Filteranlage)

"Schlammabsatz" im Teich ist übrigens ein deutliches Zeichen das eine "biologische Filterung" arbeitet,  wo sonst kommen denn die "unverdaulichen" Überreste her. Nicht umsonst findet sich "Schlamm" ja auch überall in den Filteranlagen woraus er auch laufen entfernt werden muß damit Bakterien in den Filtermedien net absterben wenn die Wasserzufuhr wegen "Verstopfung" net mehr richtig funktioniert.

Übrigens was bei der biologischen Filterung auch zu beachten ist das diese net überall im Filtermaterial erfolgt. In jeden "Filtermaterial" sitzen die wichtigen Bakterien auch nur in den obersten 1-2cm der Anströmseite (z.B bei Filterschwämmen/Matten ), in tieferen Schichten spielt sich biologisch nix mehr ab weil die Bakterien vorher alles verarbeiten und den Sauerstoff dabei verbrauchen sodas in tieferen Schichten keine "Artgenossen" überleben können, analog zu einem Bodengrund im Teich (ein 10cm oder 15cm  dicker Filterschwamm hat pro qm2 auch deswegen auch net mehr Siedlungsfläche wie ein 3cm dicker der selben "Korngröße"

Schlamm, Mulm, Pflanzereste, Schwebealgen ect. aus nem Teich raussieben ist übrigens keine biologische Filterrung sondern ne rein mechanische. Ne "biologsche Filterung" macht Wasser ja net "klar" sondern wandelt nur die für kiemenatmende Wassertiere (Fische) giftige Zersetzungsprodukte darin (z.B Ammonium, Nitrit) in "ungiftigeres" Nitrat um)

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Sep. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> in tieferen Schichten spielt sich biologisch nix mehr ab weil die Bakterien vorher alles verarbeiten und den Sauerstoff dabei verbrauchen sodas in tieferen Schichten keine "Artgenossen" überleben können,


Und wenn wir das Ganze jetzt belüften !?


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Sep. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Zum einen muß das Wasser Slalom durch die Japanmatten laufen, zum anderen kann ich sie im Filter spülen ohne die heraus heben zu müssen. Dann wird der Dreck abgesaugt


Und dabei hat der Filter auch nicht einen so hohen Widerstand ! Die Fliessgeschwindigkeit geht runter und ein Absetzen des Mulm wird begünstigt ! 
Und Frank seine geringe "Bakterienarbeitstiefe" wird umgesetzt !


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Andre!
Endlich mal jemand der mir zur Seite steht

Fotos von Heute:
    
Als Kompromiss könnte man noch Pflanzkörbe auf der Flachstrecke hinter dem Einlauf auf stellen.


----------



## Phiobus (13. Sep. 2017)

Hey Ihr Wasserratten,

zu dem Filterschwämmen hätte ich aber trotzdem mal 'ne Frage an die Prof's. 
Die Aussagen zum HMF etc. decken sich ja mit der Aussage von Frank. Ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz vorstellen das bei einer durchströmten Matte - bei meinem jetzigen Filter Multiclear 5000 sitzen derer 3 (x 5cm) hintereinander - oder z.B. auch beim Naturagart Horizontalfilter HF-26 nach 3cm nix mehr Biologisch passiert wenn denn die Anströmgeschwindigkeit passt. Der Sauerstoff kann ja doch nicht nicht in so kurzer Zeit verbraucht sein - oder doch ?
Wie ist die Theorie dahinter ? Wenn es an dem Sauerstoff liegt, wäre dann  bei 10cm/min rund nach 18 sek alles verbraucht. Das kann ich garnicht glauben. Und wenn es daran läge. Müsste sich dann in dem nachfolgendem Filterschaum nicht eine Denitrifikation einstellen ?

VG Tom

Der zu den Großteichbesitzern neidvoll aufschaut...


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Sep. 2017)

Bei dem Multicear und dem NG Stapelfilter und anderen Filtern sind die "Matten" aus Schaumstoff etc. das Filtermedium und werden vom Wasser durchströmt.
Zumindest, wenn es keine Kurzschlußstrecken gibt, und Wasser irgendwo an den Matten/Schwämmen vorbeiläuft.

Die Japanmatten hinter einem guten Vorfilter werden nicht durchströmt, sondern nur "angeströmt".
Das Wasser muß also nicht durch die Matten durch- sondern nur daran vorbeilaufen.
Sie dienen nur als Ansiedelungsfläche für Bakkis.


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

der Biofilter "verbraucht" etwas Sauerstoff, meist weniger als 1 mg/l. Für eine Denitrifikation dagegen müsste der Sauerstoff komplett verbraucht sein.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Phiobus (13. Sep. 2017)

Hey Frank (2),
Naja, so ganz würde ich es nicht pauschalisieren kommt ja auch auf dem Flow, zusätzliche Belüftung, Größe des Filters, Material und vieles mehr an, aber ich gehe erst mal auch von einem nicht so großem Sauerstoffverbrauch aus.
Deine Berichte zur Sauerstoffmessung hatte ich mir damals schon angeschaut.
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit zur Sauerstoffmessung sonst würde ich mal meinen gepimpten Filter hinter den Matten messen, da muss nämlich definitiv alles Wasser durch die Matten. Wobei ich aber momentan auch keinen optimalen Flow mit 36cm/min habe, aber das könnte man ja steuern.

Ja was passiert denn nu in den hinteren Teilen der Matte(n), zumindest bei optimalen Flow nach Deters ?


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Hey Thorsten,
sorry, hab Deinen Beitrag erst später gesehen. Das bei den längs der Fließrichtung aufgestellten Matten es nicht auf eine mechanische Filterung  ankommt ist mir klar und logisch. Da nutz man wenn möglich die Sedimentation bei geringem Flow.... auch klar.
Auch das der z.B. Naturagart mechanisch schon mal ganz anders arbeitet. Jetzt geht es aber um die Biologie der durchströmten Matte und was darin in den hinteren Zentimetern passiert. Wenn ich dazu im Netz suche findet man z.B. sowas:

http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/TechnikMattenfilter/Kritik

Da kann ich mancher Argumentation folgen, sehe gewisse Punkte auch differenziert, aber muss auch gestehen, bei viele Dingen (Chelatoren, Leitwert ,Kohlenstoffe ach und was nicht alles noch....) muss ich Mangels KnowHow der Zusammenhänge und fehlendem Hintergrundwissen leider aussteigen. 

Insofern hoffe ich hier auf einen leicht verständliche Erklärung was da unten in der Matte so abgeht...


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen !
Phiobus ,
das ist ja Mal ein interessanter Link ! 
Hier wird zwar nix wirklich gelöst , aber hier wird viel über unsere "Problemchen" diskutiert !
Die Frage wer kann wie und wo was abbauen !
Auch wenn ich wie du , da den "fachchinesisch" kaum folgen kann .
Filtere ich für mich da Sachen heraus ,
***Die Durchströmgeschwindigkeit spielt eine Rolle !
Nur haben wir da wieder das Dilemma , das die Filter zur Wassermasse extrem gross sein müssten !
*Provokation* 
****Zu einem Teich  gehören Pflanzen !
Mal sehen ob hier wieder mit Gammelecken gegen argumentiert wird ? Ob hier wieder die Wurzelarbeit
vergessen wird ?!
Wird der Wasserwechsel ,bei den Koipool's als Gegenmassnahme , auch richtig durchgeführt ?!
Wechselwasser schon Mal betrachtet ? Wer hat da eigentlich Mal die Menge definiert ?
Stichwort ---- GLEICHGEWICHT !!!
Ein Teich ohne Algen gibt es nicht ! Mulmecken hat ein jeder Teich !
Stichwort---- Algenreaktor , Filterschlamm ! ++++++Wer will es schon am Teich sehen ! 
Wo ist der Filterkuchen geblieben ? Hier wurde Mal viel Wert drauf gelegt !

Auf geht's !


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Hey Andre,

Also mich stört ein wenig Teichschlamm nicht.

*Ich entferne ihn tatsächlich schneidend mit dem Brotmesser *

Ja, die Sache ist komplexer und ja als ich auf die Schnelle mit tagelanger Recherche verstehe.
Insofern müssen wir alle trotz der geliebten Tiere ein wenig Try and Error fahren.

Aber eine Sache solltest Du nicht machen. Da sprechen (schreiben) sicherlich Leute mit "Sachverstand", aber nur auf ein, zwei Quellen die ich im Netz finde würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Sonst könnte ich einfach so meinen Multiclear mit 35 cm/min an der Matte weiterlaufen lassen, das funzt nämlich gut. Und trotzdem habe ich mir bei meinem Pfützchen den CBF-350 zugelegt und will ihn mit 5...10 cm/min Durchströmung durch die Matten betreiben. Mal schauen was das bringt. Messe jetzt regelmäßig die Wasserwerte und schau mal nächstes Jahr ob es sich mit dem großen Filter geändert hat. Wobei ich glaube, das ich mit meiner Menge Pflanzen, dem Multiclear und meinem Zwergbodenfilter mit Lavafüllung schon jetzt überfiltere. Leider kann ich keinen Sauerstoff messen. Mich würde interessieren was hinter meinem Bodenfilter noch an O² ins Wasser plätschert und ob die Fallhöhe 10cm bei laminarer Strömung ausreicht den Sauerstoffgehalt auf Dauer aufrecht zu erhalten. Den Fischen geht es jedenfalls gut.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein wenig Input von unseren Cracks hier...

Viele Grüße an alle
Tom


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hier wird zwar nix wirklich gelöst , aber hier wird viel über unsere "Problemchen" diskutiert !


Und gerade das sagt doch alles. 
Es gibt eben nicht das Nonplusultra.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ***Die Durchströmgeschwindigkeit spielt eine Rolle !
> Nur haben wir da wieder das Dilemma , das die Filter zur Wassermasse extrem gross sein müssten !


Ja die Geschwindigkeit spielt eine Rolle.
Aus meiner Sicht aber nur, wenn man dann auch unterschiedliche Medien und Fliesgeschwindigkeiten im Filter anbieten kann.
Dann hat man einen Lebensraum geschaffen in dem sich viele verschiedene Bakterien ansiedeln können, was nur von Vorteil sein kann.

Das die Filter zur Wassermasse groß sein müssen ist ja wiederlegt.
Manche betreiben ihren Koiteich mit einer 200 Liter Tonne und 50-100 Liter Helix.
2-3% vom Teichvolumen? Geht anscheinend schon.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> *Provokation*
> ****Zu einem Teich gehören Pflanzen !


Wegen der Optik oder warum? 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wechselwasser schon Mal betrachtet ? Wer hat da eigentlich Mal die Menge definiert ?


Wer diese Menge ausrechnen will, braucht 3 Vollzeitkräfte mit Labor.
Jeden Woche sieht es am Teich schon wieder anders aus.
Daher finde ich Faustformeln nicht so schlecht.

Als Alternative biete ich an es am KH Wert fest zu machen.
Grenzwert 5. Fällt es darunter, sollte man wechseln.
Wenn man kein KH hat im Leitungswasser, sollte man aufhärten.
Ansonsten bringt Wasserwechsel (am pflanzenlosen Koiteich) eigentlich nur die Nitrate raus, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, weil die Algen sonst zu viel zu knabebrn bekommen. Mehr Vorteile sehe ich darin nicht.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Mulmecken hat ein jeder Teich !


Was ist bei dir Mulm?
Bei mir ist Mulm abgelagerter Dreck in Form von Kot und anderen toten Dingen.
Sowas gibt es bei mir zB nicht und möchte es auch nicht haben.
Das kann man von baulicher Seite so einrichten.
Natürlich nicht so einfach wenn man Pflanzzonen hat. 

*Jetzt zum Artikel:*

Schönster Satz
Zitat: "Ein richtig dimensionierter und vor allem sehr langsam betriebener Mattenfilter ist zwar besser als handelsübliche Filter, er ist einem wirklich großvolumigen, langsamen Kammerfilter aber immer unterlegen."

Dito. Sehe ich genau so.
Das Wasser soll man schön durch meinen Filter schlendern und nicht durchballern.
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das ein Filter mit viel Volumen und viel "Reaktionsstrecke" auch viel besseres Wasser erzeugt.
Und da gibt es noch wesentlich mehr Faktoren wie Ammonium oder Nitrit.
Feinstoffliche Ebene? Ich bin dann mal weg. 


Trotzdem hilft das alles nicht dem Samorai bei seinem Problem glaube ich.


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

was die biologische Abbauleistung angeht, lässt sich einfach sagen: je schneller das Wasser durch die Biostufe rauscht, desto mehr Futter kann abgebaut werden!

Verweildauer ist einzig ein Thema bei Kläranlagen, die nur EINEN Durchlauf haben.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Hey Flori,

auch ich lese hier viele Themen die mich eher weniger tangieren, aber ganz offtopic sind wir ja nicht. Mir helfen die vielen Erfahrungen und Meinungen ein - so hoffe ich - gutes Bauchgefühl zu bekommen um immer weiter (low cost is beautiful) zu optimieren. 
Habe noch eine Frage da Du gerade die KH ansprichst. Habe mir gerade das JBL Combiset +Fe bestellt, da meine Streifen immer Nitrit und Nitrat 0 zeigen.
Jetzt kann ich damit allerdings nur die KH messen aber nicht die GH, reicht das Set für mich Aussenaquariumbesitzer aus ? 

Hier mal die Werte der letzten Teststreifen:
ph-Wert 8
KH 15
Gh 18
Nitrit 0
Nitrat 0 mg/l


Danke für die schnelle Antwort (Bitte jetzt nicht mit Kanonen schießen, ja es gibt auch große Koffer). Das Set hab ich für 22€ geschossen 80 € wären mir aber für ungenaue Tests (die nur einen Anhaltswert geben) zu teuer.

Du bringst Dich hier sehr oft ein, ich teile zwar nicht immer ganz Deine Meinung, ziehe aber trotzdem den Hut vor Dir und nicht wenigen anderen hier im Forum.
Ich hoffe das wenn ich mal meinen große Teichplanung angehe Du auch mit "im Boot" sein wirst. Zumal ich auch gelesen habe das Du auch zugeben kannst Deine Lösungen beim nächsten Mal anders zu realisieren / zu optimieren.

VG Tom


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2017)

Mulm  da hat wohl jeder eine andere Vorstellung davon

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulm

http://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/glossar/mulm.html

http://www.aquaristik-hilfe.de/faq06.htm


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Hmm, bei Frank hab ich nicht selten den Eindruck er provoziert / polarisiert gern.

Frank, kann ich jetzt an meinen Multiclear 'ne 20.000er Pumpe anschließen und alles wird gut ?
Shit ab Werk hat er nur ne 1.5KL dabei. Die sind doch doof bei OxSE 

Jetzt komm mir aber net mit, nee der läuft über... so einfach kommste da jetzt net raus !
"Dem Ingenör is nix zu schwör", sonst nehm ich einfach nen Druckbehälter, schmeiss da die paar mitgelieferten Filterbällchen rein und schieße da da Wasser durch. Dann haben auch Die Goldfische mal ein wenig Fitness.

Nicht böse sein, auch ich will neben dem Lerneffekt auch ein wenig Spaß hier im Forum haben... auch Dein Wissenstand werde ich sicherlich in den nächsten paar Jahren nicht erreichen und hoffe auch von Dir lernen zu können.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ansonsten bringt Wasserwechsel (am pflanzenlosen Koiteich) eigentlich nur die Nitrate raus, was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, weil die Algen sonst zu viel zu knabebrn bekommen. Mehr Vorteile sehe ich darin nicht.


Hallo Florian
Das ist ja der Punkt ! In einem Koipool musst du zwingend !!! das Wasser wechseln ! Hier verstoffwechselt deine Bio Stoffe und dann ?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Trotzdem hilft das alles nicht dem Samorai bei seinem Problem glaube ich.


Glaub schon , weil er hat kein Koipool ! Er setzt auf Natur ! Diesen Ansatzpunkt sollte man nicht auslassen !


Teich4You schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht aber nur, wenn man dann auch unterschiedliche Medien und Fliesgeschwindigkeiten im Filter anbieten kann.


Was spricht dagegen ?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Daher finde ich Faustformeln nicht so schlecht


Woher kommen die ? Genau wie die Faustformel " Futtermenge zu Fisch "


Teich4You schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es bei mir zB nicht


Glaub ich nicht ! Sedimente im Filter hast du nicht ? Spülst du deine Kammern täglich ?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Schönster Satz
> 
> Zitat: "Ein richtig dimensionierter und vor allem sehr langsam betriebener Mattenfilter ist zwar besser als handelsübliche Filter, er ist einem wirklich großvolumigen, langsamen Kammerfilter aber immer unterlegen."
> 
> Dito. Sehe ich genau so.


"Zitat" sehr langsam"


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Frank hab ich nicht selten den Eindruck er provoziert / polarisiert gern.



Ich sag Dir einfach wie es ist.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Muss hier weiter machen 
Ich hab ein System mit xxx Litern die Minute , wenn ich jetzt den Filter größer mache reduziere ich nicht die Fließgeschwindigkeit ?


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Mulm  da hat wohl jeder eine andere Vorstellung davon


Mitch 
Wen meinst denn ?! Schreib sonst nur noch Dreck !!! 
Den hat doch keiiiiiiner im Teich !  Mit Definitionen will ich mich nicht plagen !


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Na gut, dann provozier ich mal ein Bisschen mit.

@Mushi   Übrigens gut das Du einen Punkt nach Deinem Satz geschrieben hast, sonst hätte ich gar nicht gewusst das Du mit Deiner Erklärung fertig bist 

Ich als Ingenieur behaupte - auch mit fehlendem umfangreichen Fachwissen - das kann nicht sein.

Es muss immer das System betrachtet werden. Sonst erhöhe ich nochmal die Literzahl, nehme ein KG Rohr wo das Medium drin "liegt" und den Bakterien __ fliegen bei 1m/sek die Zellwand weg.

Ja ich weiss, Du sprichst von aus Erfahrungs- und Meßwerten resultierenden, allgemein üblichen dimensionierten Filtern. Aber bitte füge doch ein paar Nebensätze ein. Dann können auch die Leute die hier sind um zu lernen Dein Wissen und Erfahrung anwenden.

@Andre,

ich würde behaupten das stimmt auch nicht ganz, denn die Besiedelungsfläche ist ja bei kleinem Filter begrenzt. Neben z.B. dem Problem mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit am Medium. Je mehr Besiedelungsfläche (proportional wäre wahrscheinlich falsch) umso mehr Abbauleistung. Sonst würde auch jeder Koihalter mit meinem "KG-Rohr" auskommen.

Im Beitrag unten dem hier:

Andre: "Ich hab ein System mit xxx Litern die Minute , wenn ich jetzt den Filter größer mache reduziere ich nicht die Fließgeschwindigkeit ?"
Flori: "Ist das eine Fangfrage? "

Schöööön


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Punkt ! In einem Koipool musst du zwingend !!! das Wasser wechseln ! Hier verstoffwechselt deine Bio Stoffe und dann ?


Und dann wechsel ich Wasser.
habe kein Problem damit.
Das System wurde bei mir darauf hin ausgelegt. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Woher kommen die ? Genau wie die Faustformel " Futtermenge zu Fisch "


Keine Ahnung.
Aber ich kann damit gut leben und sie funktionieren. 
Ich brauche nicht immer Wissenschaft für alles.
Du?



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht ! Sedimente im Filter hast du nicht ? Spülst du deine Kammern täglich ?


Außer Feinstaub der toten Bakterien wird da nicht viel sein. 
Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, weil ich es nicht sehen kann von oben.
Habe aber die BA schon 1-2 mal gespült und konnte keine Trübung feststellen.
Wenn ich aber die aktuellen Videos von MK zu Bürstenfiltern sehe und was für Schmadder da drin hängt für 1-4 Wochen....da ist mein Zeug Pilla Palle gegen.
Also mach ich mir keine großen Sorgen um sowas.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein System mit xxx Litern die Minute , wenn ich jetzt den Filter größer mache reduziere ich nicht die Fließgeschwindigkeit ?


Ist das eine Fangfrage?


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich brauche nicht immer Wissenschaft für alles.
> Du?


Nö ! Um Himmels Willen ! Nur kenn ich genug User aus dem Forum die nicht mal ansatzweise so füttern und Wasser wechseln !
Fließgeschwindigkeit im BIO !!!! Filter 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Das die Filter zur Wassermasse groß sein müssen ist ja wiederlegt.
> Manche betreiben ihren Koiteich mit einer 200 Liter Tonne und 50-100


Steht da nicht 2x LANGSAM ??? 
Na Mushikatze !? Nee ! Schon gut ! Es gibt halt immer mindestens 2 Fraktionen !


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Schön das ich mal ein wenig Leben mit den kleinen (nicht ganz Ontopic) Fragen hier rein bringe. Dann können alle Leser was lernen.
Sollen wir um @samorai  nicht ganz wegzudrängen das Thema outsourcen. Sonst geht Samurai mit seiner eigentlichen Fragestellung ein wenig unter und vielleicht noch kommende gegenseitige Wissensergüsse gehen unter einem falschen Threadnamen ins Nirvana.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nö ! Um Himmels Willen ! Nur kenn ich genug User aus dem Forum die nicht mal ansatzweise so füttern und Wasser wechseln !


Und sind die weniger erfolgreich? 
Kann doch jeder machen wie er möchte. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Fließgeschwindigkeit im BIO !!!! Filter


Worauf wird das nun wieder bezogen?
Manchmal kommt mir das etwas Zusammenhanglos vor was du schreibst.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Steht da nicht 2x LANGSAM ???
> Na Mushikatze !? Nee ! Schon gut ! Es gibt halt immer mindestens 2 Fraktionen !


Und was soll das nun wieder bedeuten und worauf bezieht es sich?



Phiobus schrieb:


> Sonst geht Samurai mit seiner eigentlichen Fragestellung ein wenig unter


Auch für seine Frage gibt es eine Antwort. 
Um ausreichend Biologie für seine Fische mit einem reinen Planzenfilter zu erzeugen muss er seine Schmutzfracht kennen und dann kann man ausrechnen wie groß er sein Pflanzenklärbeet dimensionieren muss. Gibt es ja schon tausendfach in Deutschland. 
Nur bleibt die Frage ob man das wirklich im Garten haben will. 

Die schönen Pflanzenzonen wie man sie immer rund um die Teiche sieht sind einfach nur eines, reine Optik! 
Das hat nichts mit effektivem Abbau von Nitrat zu tun. 
Was meint ihr warum Naturagard solche riesigen Klärteiche neben den Hauptteich setzt? 
Und da sind wir erst bei einem Schwimmteich, der keine Belastung durch Fische hat! 
So langsam muss man das ja nun verstehen das man hier ganz andere geschütze auffahren muss, oder?


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

Du hast einen bestehenden Biofilter, der xxx Gramm Futter am Tag abbauen kann ohne das wesentlich Nitrit entsteht (<0,2 mg/l). Nun erhöhst Du die Umwälrate z.B. um 50%. Als Folge kann der Biofilter mehr Futter abbauen als zuvor.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das die Filter zur Wassermasse groß sein müssen ist ja wiederlegt.
> Manche betreiben ihren Koiteich mit einer 200 Liter Tonne und 50-100 Liter Helix.
> 2-3% vom Teichvolumen? Geht anscheinend schon.



Ich denke da gehen die Meinungen weit aus einander.
Aber Wasser ist nicht gleich Wasser, den unterschied kann sehen und mit den Händen fühlen.
Ein Teich der mit einer großen Biologie ( Pflanzenfilter ) läuft hat ein ganz anderes Wasser.
Das muss man sehen dann versteht man was ich meine
Sicher geht eine Biologische Reinigung mit dem oben beschriebenen Mitteln, das ist aber nur der minimal stand den man erreichen kann.

Aber jeder sollte nach seinen wünschen Arbeiten, es ist aber schon was man alles machen kann.
schaut mal dieses Video ab Minute 7:40 und Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Wenn dann bitte auch alles zitieren was ich im Zusammenhang schreibe. Sonst entsteht der Eindruck, dass wäre meine Meinung.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich denke da gehen die Meinungen weit aus einander.
> Aber Wasser ist nicht gleich Wasser, den unterschied kann sehen und mit den Händen fühlen.
> Ein Teich der mit einer großen Biologie ( Pflanzenfilter ) läuft hat ein ganz anderes Wasser.
> Das muss man sehen dann versteht man was ich meine
> Sicher geht eine Biologische Reinigung mit dem oben beschriebenen Mitteln, das ist aber nur der minimal stand den man erreichen kann.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Schönster Satz
> Zitat: "Ein richtig dimensionierter und vor allem sehr langsam betriebener Mattenfilter ist zwar besser als handelsübliche Filter, er ist einem wirklich großvolumigen, langsamen Kammerfilter aber immer unterlegen."
> 
> Dito. Sehe ich genau so.
> ...



Und nochmal: Ein Pflanzenfilter ist "WANN" ein Pflanzenfilter? Wofür jetzt genau? Schwimmteich? Fischteich? Koiteich? 
Wie muss der aufgebaut sein? Welche Pflanzen, welche Anströmung, welches Substrat, wie groß für wieviel Fische? 

Machbar ist das, aber wer hat so viel Platz? Und braucht es wirklich Pflanzen um zB Koi gut und gesund zu halten in einem sehr guten Wasser?
Ich sage nein, das braucht es nicht. Aber ich sage nicht, das es nicht auch gehen würde.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die schönen Pflanzenzonen wie man sie immer rund um die Teiche sieht sind einfach nur eines, reine Optik!
> Das hat nichts mit effektivem Abbau von Nitrat zu tun.



Hi Florian,

von wegen

in meinen technikfreien, ungefiltertern Teich schwammen bis vor 3 Wochen ja neben den Koi  ja auch noch fast 30kg weiterer Fischmasse.

Trotz regelmäßiger Nährstoffzufuhr von außen (Fischfutter, Laubeintrag, Blaukorn aus Mutterns Garten gleich nebenan) lagen die Phosphat und Nitratwerte im Wasser immer gerade so an der Nachweisgrenze (alleine wegen der Verarbeitung durch das ganze Grünzeug was im Wasser wächst - und das sind bei mir schon seit Jahren neben den Aufwüchsen auf Holz und Steinen nur Sumpfstauden/Schwimmblattpflanzen gewesen da "echte" Unterwasserpflanzen von den Rotfedern geschreddert wurden

MfG Frank


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Mensch Frank (Du knuddelige __ Knoblauchkröte), schön das Du noch dabei bist. Was sagst Du denn zu meinem Link und dem Thema Strömungsgeschwindigkeit etc. Immerhin hattest Du ja auch die "ersten 3 cm" der Filtermatte wiedergegeben und meine Frage sprach schon primär Dich an:



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Übrigens was bei der biologischen Filterung auch zu beachten ist das diese net überall im Filtermaterial erfolgt. In jeden "Filtermaterial" sitzen die wichtigen Bakterien auch nur in den obersten 1-2cm der Anströmseite (z.B bei Filterschwämmen/Matten ), in tieferen Schichten spielt sich biologisch nix mehr ab weil die Bakterien vorher alles verarbeiten und den Sauerstoff dabei verbrauchen sodas in tieferen Schichten keine "Artgenossen" überleben können, analog zu einem Bodengrund im Teich (ein 10cm oder 15cm dicker Filterschwamm hat pro qm2 auch deswegen auch net mehr Siedlungsfläche wie ein 3cm dicker der selben "Korngröße"





Phiobus schrieb:


> zu dem Filterschwämmen hätte ich aber trotzdem mal 'ne Frage an die Prof's.
> Die Aussagen zum HMF etc. decken sich ja mit der Aussage von Frank. Ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz vorstellen das bei einer durchströmten Matte - bei meinem jetzigen Filter Multiclear 5000 sitzen derer 3 (x 5cm) hintereinander - oder z.B. auch beim Naturagart Horizontalfilter HF-26 nach 3cm nix mehr Biologisch passiert wenn denn die Anströmgeschwindigkeit passt. Der Sauerstoff kann ja doch nicht nicht in so kurzer Zeit verbraucht sein - oder doch ?
> Wie ist die Theorie dahinter ? Wenn es an dem Sauerstoff liegt, wäre dann bei 10cm/min rund nach 18 sek alles verbraucht. Das kann ich garnicht glauben. Und wenn es daran läge. Müsste sich dann in dem nachfolgendem Filterschaum nicht eine Denitrifikation einstellen ?



Ich würde momentan in die Richtung tendieren.
Vorraussetzung die Strömung ist am untersten Limit (oder es ist zumindest noch "Spielraum" nach oben) des Volumenstroms welcher den Bakterien auch zuträglich ist um biotopgercht (der Begriff ist speziell für Frank) zu funktionieren.
Wenn ich die Strömung  erhöhe, Ist die Abbauleistung "vorne" geringer und
es ist mehr Besiedelungsraum im hinteren Bereich der Matte(n) übrig, da im vorderen Bereich keine vollständige Verstoffwechselung möglich ist.

Ergo: Muss ich zwecks Umwälzrate die Strömung erhöhen, kann es sinnvoll sein eine dickere Matte zu nutzen oder mehrere Matten hintereinander.

Liege ich hier falsch ?

PS: Ja, Du darfst in den Himmel der von mir genannten "Prof's" aufsteigen


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> in meinen technikfreien, ungefiltertern Teich schwammen bis vor 3 Wochen ja neben den Koi ja auch noch fast 30kg weiterer Fischmasse.



Du darfst einen See ja auch nicht mit einem Teich vergleichen.   
30kg auf 100.000 Liter mit allem was bei dir kreucht und fleucht an den Rändern....eine ganz andere Welt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du darfst einen See ja auch nicht mit einem Teich vergleichen.
> 30kg auf 100.000 Liter mit allem was bei dir kreucht und fleucht an den Rändern....eine ganz andere Welt.



Hi Flo,

in Gegensatz zu manchen anderen hier ist selbst mein 130qm2 Teich noch ne Pfütze

MfG Frank


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

@Teich4You Naja, aber die andere Welt hast Du ja mit eingeschlossen oder hattest Du die Bauarten wie Frank sie z.B. betreibt ausgeschlossen ?
... Da sind wir dann wieder bei diesen allgemeinüblichen Aussagen. Das führt die "Nichtwissenden" nicht zum Erfolg !

Jungs Ihr wollt doch das die "kleinen Teichbekloppten" zu Euch aufschauen können. Dann bringt euer Wissen auch so rüber das auch die die nicht den Rolls Royce für Ihren Teich verkauft haben es verstehen können.

Ich kann jede Meinung und Erfahrung akzeptieren, notfalls ignorieren, aber eine eigene Meinung sollte als diese gekennzeichnet sein.
Aussagen wie man sie hier oft liest, wenn Sie nicht auf Naturgesetze beruhen und nicht einfach reproduzierbar sind sollten auch mit entsprechenden "Umgebungsvariabeln" / Informationen etc. erläutert werden.

@Knoblauchkröte  Frank wollte grad mal prüfen wie Du Deinen Filter betreibst. Ich seh im Profil "keine Technik". Wie fließt denn bei Dir das Wasser durch Deinen Graben?
Oder hast Du doch irgendwo eine Pumpe versteckt und Du "Schlingel" hast Dein Profil nicht aktualisiert? ... dann muss ich "alter Forumshase" aber mal böse schimpfen...

Update: Manmanman, ich werd von Frank ignoriert, wahrscheinlich hat er mir das "knuddellige" übel genommen oder Angst ich schwimme "am anderen (Teich)ufer".
Keine Angst Frank, ich bin mit meiner Frau zufrieden und versorgt, die kann gleich mal runter gehen und den Teichgrund sauber machen....


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt mir das etwas Zusammenhanglos vor was du schreibst


Das es ein Unterschied zwischen der Mechanischen und der Biologischen Filterung gibt , weißt du ! ?
Das man mehrere Filterkreise machen kann , und  oder einen Beipass auch !?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Und was soll das nun wieder bedeuten und worauf bezieht es sich?





Teich4You schrieb:


> Schönster Satz
> Zitat: "Ein richtig dimensionierter und vor allem sehr langsam betriebener Mattenfilter ist zwar besser als handelsübliche Filter, er ist einem wirklich großvolumigen, langsamen Kammerfilter aber immer unterlegen."


Dort steht es 2x !
Oder meinst du DAS mit der Mushi ? Er hat einen anderen Ansatz ! Andere Fraktion !
Übrigens


Phiobus schrieb:


> Sollen wir um @samorai nicht ganz wegzudrängen das Thema outsourcen





Teich4You schrieb:


> Auch für seine Frage gibt es eine Antwort.


Und wo hast du sie geschrieben ? Er hat ein fertiges ,laufendes System ! Er will nur ein Teil optimieren ! Also er will das !
Ichhabefertig!EsmachtkeinSpassmehr!


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ichhabefertig!EsmachtkeinSpassmehr!



Du bist komisch.



Phiobus schrieb:


> @Teich4You Naja, aber die andere Welt hast Du ja mit eingeschlossen oder hattest Du die Bauarten wie Frank sie z.B. betreibt ausgeschlossen ?
> ... Da sind wir dann wieder bei diesen allgemeinüblichen Aussagen. Das führt die "Nichtwissenden" nicht zum Erfolg !





Teich4You schrieb:


> Auch für seine Frage gibt es eine Antwort.
> Um ausreichend Biologie für seine Fische mit einem reinen Planzenfilter zu erzeugen muss er seine Schmutzfracht kennen und dann kann man ausrechnen wie groß er sein Pflanzenklärbeet dimensionieren muss. Gibt es ja schon tausendfach in Deutschland.
> Nur bleibt die Frage ob man das wirklich im Garten haben will.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Die schönen Pflanzenzonen wie man sie immer rund um die Teiche sieht sind einfach nur eines, reine Optik!
> Das hat nichts mit effektivem Abbau von Nitrat zu tun.
> Was meint ihr warum Naturagard solche riesigen Klärteiche neben den Hauptteich setzt?
> Und da sind wir erst bei einem Schwimmteich, der keine Belastung durch Fische hat!
> So langsam muss man das ja nun verstehen das man hier ganz andere geschütze auffahren muss, oder?




Den Nichtwissenden führt sowieso nichts zum Erfolg.
Wäre sonst ein bisschen einfach, oder?

Als erstes solltest du ein Modell kreieren, da man keine allgemeingültige Antwort auf die hier gestellten fragen geben kann.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wofür jetzt genau? Schwimmteich? Fischteich? Koiteich?





Phiobus schrieb:


> Dann bringt euer Wissen auch so rüber das auch die die nicht den Rolls Royce für Ihren Teich verkauft haben es verstehen können.


War das auf mich bezogen?


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Na wenn Du schon so fragst, gilt aber z.B. auch für das Kätzchen, ohne euch irgendwie zu nahe treten zu wollen. 
Wie viel Modelle hast Du denn kreiert bis Dein Teichbau gestartet ist und wie viel Modelle hast Du durchgerechnet. 
Du machst es Dir ein wenig leicht, bist vielleicht auch gar nicht daran interessiert wirklich wissen in die Welt zu streuen.
Es gibt genug Leute die jeden Rotz posten nur um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

Ich kann nicht mit umfassenden Wissen glänzen, aber bin hier um zu lernen. Bis dahin versuche ich wenigstens a bisserl Spaß an die Leute die hier Zeit investieren zurück zu geben. Und wer weiß, eines Tages irgendwann, gehöre ich auch zu denen da oben. Bis dahin bin ich mit meiner Einstellung ganz zufrieden, offen für neues und hoffe auf Antworten mit den man auch was anfangen kann. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Den Nichtwissenden führt sowieso nichts zum Erfolg.


Du degradierst Dich gerade, ist Dir das bewusst ?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Als erstes solltest du ein Modell kreieren, da man keine allgemeingültige Antwort auf die hier gestellten fragen geben kann.



Komisch, ich lese allein in diesem Tröt schon derer mehrere. 

Und frag jetzt nicht wieder "meinste mich" das zeugt von mangelnder Selbstreflexion.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn andere aufgrund meiner Hilfe Fehler vermieden haben und wenn auch nur im Hinterkopf ein wenig Dankbarkeit und die Motivation auch anderen mal Helfen zu können übrig bleibt.
Soviel ich gelesen habe hat man Dir hier sehr viel geholfen. Bist Du bereit auch denen zu geben die es bedürfen ?

"Den Character eines Menschen erkennt man daran, wie er zu den Menschen ist von denen er nichts zu erwarten hat" !

So und jetzt sind wir alle wieder lieb, Viele Grüße an Alle !


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Du hast einen bestehenden Biofilter, der xxx Gramm Futter am Tag abbauen kann ohne das wesentlich Nitrit entsteht (<0,2 mg/l). Nun erhöhst Du die Umwälrate z.B. um 50%. Als Folge kann der Biofilter mehr Futter abbauen als zuvor.



Das halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Oder hast Du es bereits ausprobiert und sprichst aus Erfahrung? Wie sind dann dazu die Grunddaten?

Ich kann sicherlich nicht einfach davon ausgehen, dass ich bei gleicher Menge Filtermaterial einfach nur die Umwälzung erhöhe und schon davon ausgehen kann, das dadurch eine höhere Futtermenge genauso gut abgebaut werden kann. Dann könnte ich ja jeden kleinen schnöden Filter nehmen und statt 10tsd Liter/Stunde einfach 15 tsd Liter/Stunde nehmen oder um es deutlicher zu machen, statt 50 tsd Liter/Stunde dann einfach 75 tsd Liter/Stunde Umwälzung fahren und entsprechend auch mehr Futter geben. 

Wobei natürlich die Frage ist, wie viel ist in deinem Gedanken jetzt mehr Futter als zuvor? 1-2 % oder 50-60 % mehr Futter? 

Gewisse Futtermengen brauchen entsprechend auch eine gewisse Anzahl und Menge an Bakterien die das abbauen können. Diese Menge an Bakterien benötigen eine entsprechende Fläche die unterschiedlichsten Filtermedien mehr oder weniger bieten. So schlussfolgere ich daraus, dass ich bei höheren Futtereintrag auch mehr Bakterien brauche, die wiederum auf der demnach bestehenden Fläche keinen Platz mehr und entsprechend mehr Filtermedienfläche brauchen um sich dort anzusiedeln.

Müsste ich jetzt im Umkehrschluss auch davon ausgehen, dass ich bei 50 % weniger Umwälzung auch nur weniger Futter geben darf?


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

So isses.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2017)

Was ist so?


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

Mehr Umwälrate bedeutet eine bessere Sauerstoff- und Nährstoffversorgung des Biofilms und in der Folge ein höherer Nitritabbau. Das ist ein erwiesener Grundsatz.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Frank !
Mushi,__ Zander usw
Wo steht denn dieser Grundsatz ?
Heißt das dann , dass ein Fluss bessere Abbauraten hat wie ein See ?
Ein Grundsatz ,aus den 70ern muss jetzt noch stimmen ? Welche Spezies war es die daran glaubte , 
Die Erde sei eine Scheibe ! Gibt es denn kein Fortschritt ?
Sorry Ron !


----------



## Teich4You (14. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> So und jetzt sind wir alle wieder lieb, Viele Grüße an Alle !


Wie jetzt, du ziehst mich hier durch den Dreck und dann soll man es unkommentiert stehen lassen?

Was denn mit dir los?
Hast du jetzt ernsthaft irgendeine Provokation in meinen Beiträgen heraus gelesen, dass du mich so anfährst?
Haben wir uns schon mal irgendwie und irgendwo unterhalten, dass du mir hier solche Dinge unterstellst?
Sehr dreist irgendwie alles. 
So habe ich dann auch wirklich keine Lust mehr.
Mir war nicht bewusst das es hier auf dieser Ebene abgeht.

Egal ob Missverständnis oder nicht, ich lass mir bestimmt nicht unterstellen, dass ich abgehoben, nach Aufmerksamkeit japsend mit einem Rolls Royce Teich durchs Leben gehe und andere links liegen lasse. Sorry das trifft mich nun wirklich etwas, da es nicht nur weit vorbei geht, sondern völliger Schwachsinn ist! Und das können alle bestätigen denen ich bereits geholfen habe, versucht habe zu helfen, oder die mich wirklich getroffen haben. Alle anderen sehen nur was sie wollen zwischen den Zeilen. Das kann ich ich nicht beeinflussen, finde es aber schade wenn die Neutralität verloren geht, anstatt mal normal nachzufragen wie der andere das meint oder ob es wirklich so gemeint war.
Genau das habe ich auch gemacht, weil ich ernsthaft nicht dachte das du mich meinen könntest mit dem Rolls Royce. Tja hast du aber und gleich noch paar Sätze nach geschoben. Na vielen Dank auch.


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Also sorry, wenn Du jetzt eingeschnappt bist, aber ich werde meine Aussagen nur wenn mir klar ist wo Du mich *falsch* verstanden/gelesen hast revidieren, oder zumindest auf eine andere Weise schreiben. Dritte können selber beurteilen und schlussfolgern ob ich mit Absicht auf Krawall gebürstet bin/war und Dir zu nahe getreten bin.

Und wenn mehrere dies zum Ausdruck bringen, bin auch auch gern gewillt mich offiziell und _ehrlich_ zu entschuldigen.

1. Ich habe klare verständliche Fragen gestellt. These(n) auf- und zur Diskussion gestellt und das diese (noch) nicht beantwortet wurden... nun ich warte mal ab.
2. Eine Antwort/Aussage wie  "Den Nichtwissenden führt sowieso nichts zum Erfolg." soll was heißen ?

Ich schreib es mal was *ICH* daraus lese, obwohl ich mich gar nicht angesprochen fühle...

"Die ganzen Ahnungslosen brauchen sich hier im Forum gar nicht anmelden. Erstens habt Ihr eh keine Ahnung und zweitens ist die Hilfe(-suche) vergebene Liebesmüh"

Wenn ich auf meine freundlichen Anfragen mit einer Antwort konfrontiert werde ich sollte ein Modell kreieren, bekomme ich Pickel.
Jung, wenn ich oder Du mal ebend Modelle zur Teichbiologie entwickeln könnte um nur ein paar einfache Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, wären wir beide Millionäre und ließen hier im Forum Ghostwriter für uns schreiben, abgesehen davon das wir die "einfachen Fragen" gar nicht mehr hätten.
Ein Nichtwissender sucht Hilfe, weiss nicht in welche Richtung er laufen, tun und machen soll...
 Ja shit, ist der denn blöd, er muss doch nur ein einfaches Modell kreieren...

So, jetzt nehm ich meine Pillen und warte immer noch auf die Beantwortung meiner Fragen von denen die sich berufen fühlen und das Zeug haben mit Wissen zu glänzen.


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ein Grundsatz ,aus den 70ern muss jetzt noch stimmen ?



Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Die alte Lehrmeinung war, daß eine Mindestverweildauer notwendig sei. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Aber wenn du probagierst ,


Mushi schrieb:


> was die biologische Abbauleistung angeht, lässt sich einfach sagen: je schneller das Wasser durch die Biostufe rauscht, desto mehr Futter kann abgebaut werden!
> 
> Verweildauer ist einzig ein Thema bei Kläranlagen, die nur EINEN Durchlauf haben.


ist das jetzt als neuer Grundsatz zu verstehen ?
 Woraus hat dies sich ergeben ? 
Den Bakterien ist die Geschwindigkeit egal ? Ein paar Worte mehr , vielleicht ein bisschen erklären , wäre toll !


----------



## Mushi (14. Sep. 2017)

Die Erklärung hatte ich bereits weiter oben geliefert.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Oooooch komm schon ,
hier im Forum kann man zitieren auch verlinken , sogar auf eigene Beiträge !


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
zum Thema Filtermedien kann ich gerne einige links liefern:
Jürgen-V, und nochmal, leider nicht mehr aktiv , und dann noch einige weitere Bauthemen von Moderlieschenking, Olli, Zacky, Thomy, Zermalmer. Nicht auslassen möchte ich die "rein biologischen" Ansätze wie z. B. von Frank, wo mir Eugen und Nik spontan einfallen.
So weit ein Teil der im Forum erreichbaren Doku zu Teichen und deren Filterung, bzw. deren Biologie. Geysi hat sich zumindest mal mit der Bilanzierung ernsthafter beschäftigt (auf seiner Seite mit dem "Fischrechner"). Ich hab' zwar noch nicht die "Glaskugel" für eine beliebige Teich-Filter-Kombi gefunden, aber schon einiges, was hilft.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Sep. 2017)

Hi Rolf
Ich meinte nicht solche Links ! Sie sind aber gut !
Ich wollte aber bei  seiner Wortkargheit helfen ! Setzt er  zu seinem eigenen "älteren " Beitrag eben ein Link !
Jetzt zu einem  deiner Hinweise ,
Wie ich noch weiß , ging (geht) Nik und Eugen sehr viel weiter ! Sie taten sogar Sachen rein , die andere eher raus haben wollten !
Einfacher gesagt ,sie überdüngten sogar ihren Teich ! Wenn ich das Mal so sagen darf !


----------



## Phiobus (14. Sep. 2017)

Hallöchen,

na so richtig fachlich tiefgreifend wird es ja wenn eher bei @Jürgen-V (gibt es ihn noch, ich konnte ihn jedenfalls nicht anschreiben?), und da dann eher bei anderen Filtermedien.
Ich fasse mal zumindest meine Fragen kurz zusammen:



Phiobus schrieb:


> zu dem Filterschwämmen hätte ich aber trotzdem mal 'ne Frage an die Prof's.
> Die Aussagen zum HMF etc. decken sich ja mit der Aussage von Frank. Ich kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz vorstellen das bei einer durchströmten Matte - bei meinem jetzigen Filter Multiclear 5000 sitzen derer 3 (x 5cm) hintereinander - oder z.B. auch beim Naturagart Horizontalfilter HF-26 nach 3cm nix mehr Biologisch passiert wenn denn die Anströmgeschwindigkeit passt. Der Sauerstoff kann ja doch nicht nicht in so kurzer Zeit verbraucht sein - oder doch ?
> Wie ist die Theorie dahinter ? Wenn es an dem Sauerstoff liegt, wäre dann bei 10cm/min rund nach 18 sek alles verbraucht. Das kann ich garnicht glauben. Und wenn es daran läge. Müsste sich dann in dem nachfolgendem Filterschaum nicht eine Denitrifikation einstellen ?





Phiobus schrieb:


> sorry, hab Deinen Beitrag erst später gesehen. Das bei den längs der Fließrichtung aufgestellten Matten es nicht auf eine mechanische Filterung ankommt ist mir klar und logisch. Da nutz man wenn möglich die Sedimentation bei geringem Flow.... auch klar.
> Auch das der z.B. Naturagart mechanisch schon mal ganz anders arbeitet. Jetzt geht es aber um die Biologie der durchströmten Matte und was darin in den hinteren Zentimetern passiert. Wenn ich dazu im Netz suche findet man z.B. sowas:





Phiobus schrieb:


> http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/TechnikMattenfilter/Kritik





Phiobus schrieb:


> Da kann ich mancher Argumentation folgen, sehe gewisse Punkte auch differenziert, aber muss auch gestehen, bei viele Dingen (Chelatoren, Leitwert ,Kohlenstoffe ach und was nicht alles noch....) muss ich Mangels KnowHow der Zusammenhänge und fehlendem Hintergrundwissen leider aussteigen.
> 
> Insofern hoffe ich hier auf einen leicht verständliche Erklärung was da unten in der Matte so abgeht...





Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> der Biofilter "verbraucht" etwas Sauerstoff, meist weniger als 1 mg/l. Für eine Denitrifikation dagegen müsste der Sauerstoff komplett verbraucht sein.
> 
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Hey Frank (2),
> Naja, so ganz würde ich es nicht pauschalisieren kommt ja auch auf dem Flow, zusätzliche Belüftung, Größe des Filters, Material und vieles mehr an, aber ich gehe erst mal auch von einem nicht so großem Sauerstoffverbrauch aus.
> Deine Berichte zur Sauerstoffmessung hatte ich mir damals schon angeschaut.
> Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit zur Sauerstoffmessung sonst würde ich mal meinen gepimpten Filter hinter den Matten messen, da muss nämlich definitiv alles Wasser durch die Matten. Wobei ich aber momentan auch keinen optimalen Flow mit 36cm/min habe, aber das könnte man ja steuern.
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Frage da Du gerade die KH ansprichst. Habe mir gerade das JBL Combiset +Fe bestellt, da meine Streifen immer Nitrit und Nitrat 0 zeigen.
> Jetzt kann ich damit allerdings nur die KH messen aber nicht die GH, reicht das Set für mich Aussenaquariumbesitzer aus ?
> 
> Hier mal die Werte der letzten Teststreifen:
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Frank hab ich nicht selten den Eindruck er provoziert / polarisiert gern.
> 
> Frank, kann ich jetzt an meinen Multiclear 'ne 20.000er Pumpe anschließen und alles wird gut ?
> Shit ab Werk hat er nur ne 1.5KL dabei. Die sind doch doof bei OxSE
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Na gut, dann provozier ich mal ein Bisschen mit.
> 
> @Mushi Übrigens gut das Du einen Punkt nach Deinem Satz geschrieben hast, sonst hätte ich gar nicht gewusst das Du mit Deiner Erklärung fertig bist
> 
> ...





Phiobus schrieb:


> Ich würde momentan in die Richtung tendieren.
> Vorraussetzung die Strömung ist am untersten Limit (oder es ist zumindest noch "Spielraum" nach oben) des Volumenstroms welcher den Bakterien auch zuträglich ist um biotopgercht (der Begriff ist speziell für Frank) zu funktionieren.
> Wenn ich die Strömung erhöhe, Ist die Abbauleistung "vorne" geringer und
> es ist mehr Besiedelungsraum im hinteren Bereich der Matte(n) übrig, da im vorderen Bereich keine vollständige Verstoffwechselung möglich ist.
> ...



Ich habe mir gerade überlegt, ich mach mal 'nen neuen Thröt auf. Und wenn Die Jungs mit viel KnowHow mitwirken, könnte es sicherlich auch irgendwann ein Fachbeitrag dazu geben......
"
*unter Differente Betrachtung zum (Hamburger) Mattenfilter" findet man diesen...*

*Wer käme denn von den Spezies noch in Frage um alle Facetten mal fachlich tiefgreifend zu beleuchten ?*

*LG Tom*


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Mal zurück zu @samorai,

Du fragst ja speziell nach Pflanzenfilter und nicht nach Bodenfilter, also gehe ich davon aus das wir über "Freiwasser", Pflanzen in Körben oder hängend, "Miniteichen" und was es da nicht noch so alles an Modifikationen gibt, sprechen.
Warum favorisierst Du diesen. Hast Du Angst vor mangelnder Kontrolle oder falschem Aufbau des "massiven Bodenkörpers" mit den entsprechenden Substraten, oder findest Du die Optik einer Wasserfläche schöner?
Oder was war gerade die Motivation hinter Deiner Namensgebung des Thread's ?

VG Tom


----------



## Teich4You (15. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Eine Antwort/Aussage wie "Den Nichtwissenden führt sowieso nichts zum Erfolg." soll was heißen ?


Gerne beantworte ich dir diese Frage.
Damit ist gemeint, dass die meisten Leute sich auf Plug&Play Lösungen verlassen.
Im Klartext: Filter anschließen, zufrieden sein wenn es funktioniert. Sauer sein, wenn das Geld weg ist und das Ergebnis nicht wie erwartet.

Jemand der sich aber nicht ausreichend mit der Materie auseinandersetzt wird kaum verstehen warum es funktioniert, oder eben auch nicht.
Daher wird so jemanden sein Nichtwissen, nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führen.



Phiobus schrieb:


> Die ganzen Ahnungslosen brauchen sich hier im Forum gar nicht anmelden.


Und genau das sind die, die nach Wissen suchen und wenn sie am Ball bleiben auch den Erfolg haben werden.
Ein wenig Eigenrecherche und Aufbau von Grundwissen setze ich allerdings voraus.
Denn dann kann man auf einer ganz anderen Ebene kommunizieren.
Immerhin müssen die Leute Ihren Teich alleine betreiben ohne das jemand täglich daneben stehen kann.

Und tatsächlich gibt es von diesen "Pflegefällen" aber mehr als man denkt.
Das wirst du merken, wenn du aktiv helfend durch die Teich/Koi/Technik-Landschaft wanderst, was ich tatsächlich schon einige Zeit mache. Ebenso bekomme ich laufend Mails und andere Anfragen zu diversen Sachen.
Und wenn jemand jemand letztendlich auf nichts eingeht und nicht mal 1+1 ausrechnen kann, im übertragenen Sinn, obwohl man ihn auf alles mögliche hingewiesen hat, dann macht es aus meiner Sicht auch keinen Sinn seine Freizeit dafür weiter aufzuwenden. 
Denn ein Helfersyndrom habe ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom!
In diesem Forum sind alle gleich, Teichsuchties eben. Man sammelt Erfahrungen oder nimmt Erfahrungen in sich auf und begünstigt dadurch seinen Teich, aber man fordert es nicht.
Es ist schon schwer genug aus der “Ferne“ eine richtige Einschätzung zu geben.
Damit ist erstmal alles gesagt und ich will gar nicht weiter in's Detail gehen.

Um 2:40 fällt dir plötzlich ein; warum ich überhaupt diesen Fred eröffnet habe, na dann lese dich mal durch die ersten Beiträge von mir, denn ich werde mich nicht andauernd wiederholen.

Für die Anderen in diesem Forum:

Eventuell macht der gute alte Bürsten-Filter auch Sinn, .....leichter einzubauen, natürlich auch mit einer Trennung in der Mitte. Aus 2,50 m werden dann 5 m.
Dann mache ich mir mal neue Gedanken für die Abdeckung, vielleicht etwas zum schieben wäre ganz gut.


----------



## Michael H (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo
 Denke über kurz oder lang wird jeder " wieder " eine Bürstenkammer / Becken sich zulegen . 
Perfekter Schmutzfang und einiges an Biologie. War und muß nicht alles schlecht gewesen sein von Früher.

Soviel von mir zu dem Thema....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Sep. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Denke über kurz oder lang wird jeder " wieder " eine Bürstenkammer / Becken sich zulegen .
> Perfekter Schmutzfang und einiges an Biologie. War und muß nicht alles schlecht gewesen sein von Früher.
> 
> Soviel von mir zu dem Thema....



Das ist auch meine Meinung.
Natürlich kann man auch ein TF oder FB als Mechanischen Filter davor setzen, wenn die nachfolgende Bio groß genug ist.
Am wichtigsten finde ich ist ruhe zu bewahren, dann macht der Teich Spaß.


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2017)

Man,da ist schon eine Filterkette davor.

Irgendwie kann ich nicht mehr!


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2017)

Ruhe am Teich trifft es voll .

LG
Helmut


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Hey Ron,



samorai schrieb:


> Man sammelt Erfahrungen oder nimmt Erfahrungen in sich auf und begünstigt dadurch seinen Teich, aber man fordert es nicht.
> Es ist schon schwer genug aus der “Ferne“ eine richtige Einschätzung zu geben.
> Damit ist erstmal alles gesagt und ich will gar nicht weiter in's Detail gehen.



Ich verstehe grad nicht was Du mir damit sagen willst, also überspringe ich mal diese Sätze und bitte bei Gelegenheit um Aufklärung. Details sind immer gut !



samorai schrieb:


> Um 2:40 fällt dir plötzlich ein; warum ich überhaupt diesen Fred eröffnet habe, na dann lese dich mal durch die ersten Beiträge von mir, denn ich werde mich nicht andauernd wiederholen.
> 
> Für die Anderen in diesem Forum:



Hmm, liest sich so als wenn meine Meinung und Erfahrungswerte nicht interessant für Dich wären.
Also mir warst Du es jedenfalls wert um diese Zeit (ja 2:40 Uhr) ein wenig mehr auf Dein spezielles Thema zurück zu kommen. Zumal ich mit meinen Fragen den Thread sowieso sehr erweitert habe.
Leider sind die von Dir gemachten Angaben nicht eindeutig. Du zeigst ein Miniteichbecken, ist in meinen Augen ein Pflanzenfilter und hatte ich auch bis dieses Jahr.
In Deinem Profil steht:
"Pflanzteich(Klärteich) 2800l mit Lava-Gestein"
...ist mir nicht klar was dieses dann meint... Geht bestimmt nicht nur mir so...
Ist da jetzt teilweise Substrat (Lava) eingefüllt... wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich kann es halt nur erahnen...

Insofern fragte ich nach. Sieh mir nach das wir uns nicht kennen und ich _nur_ diesen Thread lese und mir Dein Profil mit Deinen Informationen anschaue um auf das Thema einzugehen.

Für die die Erfahrungen zum Pflanzenfilter nach Umbau zum Bodenfilter haben wollen antworte ich aber trotzdem.

Ich hatte bis dieses Jahr einen kleinen Filtergraben 3 m lang von 25cm x 15cm (Wasserstand) breiter werdend bis auf 60cm und 50cm Tiefe. Bruttovolumen geschätz rund 350 Liter.
Hatte die letzten Jahre immer relativ viel Nitrat (15...25mg) und ein wenig Nitrit (0...0,1).
Dieses Jahr (ca. Mai/Juni) habe ich den größeren Teilbereich mit Lava gefüllt und bereits etablierte Pflanzen zum Teil in Körben eingesetzt.

Nun was soll ich sagen. Messe seit 6 Wochen 0 / 0 Nitrat und Nitrit und denke das kann nicht sein. Teststreifen müssen hinüber sein. Ich also JBL Tröpfchentest gekauft und gemessen.
Nitrit <0,01 mg, Nitrat < 0,5 mg.
Und da hab ich mir mal so gedacht, das kann vielleicht doch auch was für den guten Ron sein. Und wollte nach meiner Rückfrage Dich mal in Richtung "mach den Bottich mit Lava voll" motivieren. Wenn zuviel Rotz drauf gefallen ist mal schnell den weichen Handfeger gezuckt und fertig ist die __ Laube...

Insofern bedanke ich mich erst mal ganz herzlich für 'nen kleinen Anschiss...
und bin für die, die bezüglich meiner Erfahrungswerte (Aufbau etc). interessiert sind, weiter gern zu haben.

Hochachtungsvoll
Tom


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Vielleicht noch eine allgemeine Anmerkung zum Thema Kommunikation und diesbezüglich das Schreiben im Netz und im Forum (Mails, Kurznachrichten etc.).

*Es kommt nicht darauf an was man schreibt, es kommt darauf an was "der Andere" versteht ! *

Wenn ich also mehrmals Nachfragen und falsche Annahmen von Anderen erhalte, sollte ich mal kurz drüber nachlesen wie verständlich ich mich ausgedrückt habe. Passiert mir aber auch des öfteren...


----------



## Mushi (15. Sep. 2017)

Wacht mal auf Jungs! Nur weil jemand Bürsten verkaufen will, müsst ihr nicht gleich durchdrehen. __ Hel-X im Moving Bed ist der effektivste Biofilter und davor am besten ein TF/EBF. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## tosa (15. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch eine allgemeine Anmerkung zum Thema Kommunikation und diesbezüglich das Schreiben im Netz und im Forum (Mails, Kurznachrichten etc.).
> 
> Es kommt nicht darauf an was man schreibt, es kommt darauf an was "der Andere" versteht !
> 
> Wenn ich also mehrmals Nachfragen und falsche Annahmen von Anderen erhalte, sollte ich mal kurz drüber nachlesen wie verständlich ich mich ausgedrückt habe. Passiert mir aber auch des öfteren...



danke....


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Sep. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Man,da ist schon eine Filterkette davor.
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich nicht mehr!


__ Merk ihr noch was ?


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wacht mal auf Jungs! Nur weil jemand Bürsten verkaufen will, müsst ihr nicht gleich durchdrehen. __ Hel-X im Moving Bed ist der effektivste Biofilter und davor am besten ein TF/EBF.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Da war er wieder, das kleine provozierende Katerchen *fg*.
Für mich ist zumindest theoretisch der effektivste Filter der, der die Wasserchemie und -Biologie so aufbereit, dass kein Teilwasseraustausch notwendig ist. Wie viel Wasser wechselst Du wöchentlich nochmal, Frank ?

PS: Und mich als Bürstenverkäufer zu bezeichnen ist ja eine Unverschämtheit, ich glaube es hackt... 
Auch an Dich einen lieben Gruß Frank !


----------



## Mushi (15. Sep. 2017)

Manche Stoffe können durch keinen Filter abgebaut werden. Wie sollen diese entfernt werden?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom!
Ich war auch mal in deinem Profil und was sehe ich da, ne Mondlandschaft.
Jetzt gibt's 2 Möglichkeiten das zu ändern, entweder manuell mit einer Gartenschlauchdüse mal weich alles zur Pumpe strömen zu lassen, oder ein oder zwei größeren Fischen die Arbeit zu überlassen, siehe NG.

Den größeren Filter würde ich schon nutzen bei gleicher Pumpen-Kraft.

Ich hatte .Lava Gestein in dem Teich aber daran bleibt leider alles kleben was von oben herab fällt und es geht schlecht zu entfernen.


----------



## Phiobus (15. Sep. 2017)

Hey Ron,



samorai schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal in deinem Profil und was sehe ich da, ne Mondlandschaft.



ich hab wohl grad ein schweres Verständnisproblem. Auch hier mal eine kurze Erklärung bitte.

Sorry, aber gib doch bitte nur mir mal ein Update zum  aktuellen stand. Deine Lava war doch überdeckt mit Wasser, es war doch ein Durchlaufbecken mit Wasserfläche oder bin ich immer noch neben der Spur ?

Egal, parallel erst mal weiter im Text.

Ich mache mit meinem Bodenfilter zwar nun kommend den ersten Herbst mit, aber wir hatten ja Kirschblütenzeit und mein Nachbar - datt Luder - schmeisst nachts die ganzen Blüttenblättchen zur mir rüber. Auch wachsen bei mir auf der südlichen Kopfseite des Teiches und vor dem Bodenfilter eine Menge hohe Pflanzen, Namen kann ich grad nicht mit dienen, die immer mal Blätter und Blüten auf den Bodenkörper fallen lassen.
Also bei mir blieb auf der Lava (8/16er) davon fasst nix liegen. Und wenn hat es der Wind wieder abgeweht. Und was liegen blieb ist obendrauf vertrocknet. Ok Pollen und son Geschiss geht in die Ritzen aber das Problem haben wir auch an jeder anderen Stelle unseres Teiches  Und zur Not, bei unserer kleinen Oberfläche, zücken wir alle 2 Monate mal den Staubsauger und schlürfen den Rotz da runter.

Bezgl. der Pumpe: Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Dein "Klärbecken" einfach mit Schwerkraft durchflossen wird. Wo sitzt denn die Pumpe von der Du jetzt sprichst, die ist doch im Teich, oder ?
Die hat doch nichts mit dem Bioabteil zu tun, welches bei Dir un angenehmerweise mit fallender Biomasse beaufschlagt wird

Nur noch mal das Du weisst worüber ich rede. Du hast ein Klärbecken, wo zuviel Dreck drauf fällt und Du willst den Matsch nicht im Wasser haben. Ich würde als Lösungsansatz vorschlagen.
1. Mach das "Loch" voll mit Lava
2. Setze die Pflanzen denen das Habitat zusagt,da ist die Knobikröte genau "Dein Mann", in die Lava.
eventuelles Problem, da habe ich gerade keine Info von Dir, Du brauchst natürlich noch genug Höhe im Bodenfilter wenn Dir der Wasserstand durch stärkeren Rückstau ansteigt damit das Wasser nicht an ungewollter Stelle über die Ränder schwappt.


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2017)

Die Lava war teils teils mit Wasser überdeckt, von Blätter mal abgesehen kommen auch Tannennadeln dazu was die ganze Sache für mich noch erschwert.
Es ist ein gepumptes System da hast Du recht.
Die Pumpe liegt im Teich und hat damit nichts zu  tun.
Die Durchfuss - Geschwindigkeit ist/währe sehr gediegen.
Früher habe ich nur mit 8000 l gepumpt ging auch.


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Naja, bei der Beckengröße ginge es vielleicht nur mit Bypass, aber egal er soll ja auch nur effektiv biofiltern. Abzweig hinter Deiner Pumpe oder Filterstrecke und gut.
Ich habe leider nur die Erfahrungswerte bei ca. 1000l/h Pumpe, 350L Volumen Bodenkörper, durchschnittlicher Querschnitt 50cm x 30 cm, also 3facher Durchsatz durch den Bodenfilter je Std. Wenn ich aber den Dreisatz (350/1000 und 2800/ 6000) anwende hättest Du sogar einen geringeren bis gleichen Durchsatz im umgebauten Bodenfilter. Könnte man drauf ankommen lassen. Ich hatte eine Erhöhung des strömenden Wassers im Bodenfilter von ca 2 cm.
Die Ränder sind einige Zentimeter höher und insofern warte ich mal auf eine etwaige Kolmation und was dann so passiert. Gebe dann bei zu starkem Wasserverlust an meine Fischchen Sonnenbrillen und Strandliegen aus...

Was heißt früher hab ich nur 8000l gepumpt, hab ich wieder was überlesen?
Wieviel pumpst Du denn jetzt ?
In Deinem Profil steht 8000er Pumpe.
Und "gediegen" ..."gediegen kannste verschwiegen" das sagt uns allen nix...

Bleibt noch: Hast Du genug Luft nach oben was den steigenden Wasserstand im Bodenkörper angeht ?

Und noch was, hatte gestern die Frage gestellt ob ein Bodenfilter überhaupt in Frage kommt. Gib mal ein Statement.
Auch ich gehe wegen mangelnder Theorie das Risiko ein das da ein Süppchen drin kochen kann was mir gar nicht schmecken wird. Aber für mich habe ich entschieden. Wenn es Probleme geben sollte, ist bei meinem kleinem Volumen das ratzfatz änderbar. Ist ja faktisch erst mal nur die Testrecke für meinen kommenden großen (Schwimm-) Teich.

Beschreib auch bitte noch mal genau (Stichworte reichen) die Abfolge Deine(r/s) Wasserkreisläufe(s)
in der Art :
Pumpe x L (netto)
Vorfilter
Hauptfilter
Klärteich
Abzweig direkt zum Teich etc.
Eine Skizze oder aussagekräftige Bilder zum wie und wo das Wasser fließt wäre natürlich toll.

So, gute Nacht allen Miteinander. Wir sehen uns morgen in alter Frische !


----------



## Teich4You (16. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Für mich ist zumindest theoretisch der effektivste Filter der, der die Wasserchemie und -Biologie so aufbereit, dass kein Teilwasseraustausch notwendig ist.


Und genau da täuscht du dich, bzw. dir muss klar werden das manche Wasserparameter sich nicht von selbst regenerieren können. Jedenfalls nicht in unseren künstlichen Teichen. Ganz vorne weg die Karbonathärte die sich einfach nur verbraucht.


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2017)

Florian, wenn du von deinem Koi-Pool ausgehst stimmt deine Aussage.
Wenn du aber von einem gut bepflanzten Gartenteich ausgehst, stimmt deine Aussage nicht mehr.

Alles ist relativ ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Schön Florian, wir sind alle begeistert von Deinem umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz und würden uns alle wünschen, Deinen Wissenstand auch nur zu 50% bis zu unserem Ableben erreichen zu können.

Nur...was hast Du an dem Wort theoretisch nicht verstanden ?



Phiobus schrieb:


> Da war er wieder, das kleine provozierende Katerchen *fg*.
> Für mich ist zumindest *theoretisch* der effektivste Filter der, der die Wasserchemie und -Biologie so aufbereit, dass kein Teilwasseraustausch notwendig ist. Wie viel Wasser wechselst Du wöchentlich nochmal, Frank ?
> 
> PS: Und mich als Bürstenverkäufer zu bezeichnen ist ja eine Unverschämtheit, ich glaube es hackt...
> Auch an Dich einen lieben Gruß Frank !



Ich will Frank aus der Reserve holen auch mal mit seinem Wissen zu glänzen und nicht nur ständig irgendwelche Thesen und Paradigmen von sich / (wieder-)zugeben.
_Wobei ich diese momentan ja oft teile und mit jetzigem Kenntnisstand voll unterstützen würde._

Das lesen wir hier zu oft.
Wobei ich auch ihn "im Boot haben" will! (...denn er erstellt z.B. Versuchsaufbauten und lässt uns in Form von Videos etc. sogar an seinen Versuchen teilhaben). Nur diese Videos u.a. (auch ich kenne nur wenige) bringen nix wenn ich nach Googlesuche seine Aussagen mit nur einem Satz hier wiederfinde aber keine Erklärung.

*Es kann anderen nur richtig geholfen werden wenn man nicht nur sagt "Mach so", sondern auch erklärt warum !
*
Kann ich ansonsten Dir/Euch noch irgendwie weiterhelfen?

Hast Du vielleicht auch Hilfe für Ron's Problem beizutragen? Kannst Du statt meine Beträge neuerdings zu zerfleddern mir auch ein paar von meinen Fragen beantworten?
Vielleicht diese sogar mit nicht nur abgelesenem/abgeschauten Wissen erklären. Dann werde ich Dir auch wieder als dankbarer Gesprächspartner zur Verfügung stehen.
l


----------



## meinereiner (16. Sep. 2017)

Hab lange überlegt, ob ich hier auch noch meinen Senf dazugegen soll.
Hier ist inzwischen schon soviel geschrieben worden, dass man ja schon gar nicht mehr durchblickt, um was es eigentlich geht.

Zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung: Pflanzenfilter oder Japanmatten?
Im Prinzip läuft das auf die Frage hinaus, künstliche (also vor allem kunstoffbasierende) Filterelemente wie Japanmatten, Schaumstoffe oder Kaldnes/Helix,
oder mehr natürliche Filterelemente wie Kies, Sand, Lehm, Erde in denen zusätzlich Pflanzen wachsen.

Die ersteren werden in der Regel immer von Wasser durchströmt, auch wenn einige, gerade bei Japanmatten, eine Bauart wählen, bei denen das Wasser vorbei strömt.
Bei den Pflanzenfilter gibt es ja auch unterschiedliche Ausprägungen.
Da würde ich sagen, das sind zum einen die sogenannten Klärteiche und dann, zum anderen, die bewachsenen Bodenfilter.

Bei der Fragestellung dieses Threads würde ich, gerade auch bei Fischbesatz, immer beides empfehlen.
Natürlich kommt zuerst einmal die mechanische Vorfilterung. Das dürfte ja allgemeiner Konsens sein.
Wie man das macht, dazu gibt es ja auch unterschiedlichste Techniken und Ansichten darüber, was besser oder schlechter ist.

Und danach kommt in der Regel die biologische Stufe.
Warum jetzt meiner Ansicht nach Helix/Matten/Schaumstoff und Pflanzenfilter?
Die künstlichen (kunststoffbasierten) Filtermaterialien lassen sich relativ einfach handhaben (sprich reinigen), und haben definierte Eigenschaften (also Oberfläche, Porengröße etc.),
und werden vor allem von den nitrifizierenden Bakterien besiedelt.
Warum jetzt auch noch einen Pflanzenfilter?
Wenn ich von einem Pflanzenfilter rede, dann meine ich eine bestimmte Art von Pflanzenfilter. Nämlich den vertikal durchflossenen Bodenfilter.
Warum jetzt nicht einen Klärteich? Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der, dass bei einem Bodenfilter, bedingt durch die Bauart (nach Definition), das Wasser gezwungen wird das Substrat zu durchströmen.
Das Substrat (z.B. Kies/Sand oder Lava) ist der Lebensraum verschiedenster Bakterien. Zum einen sind das auch nitrifizierende und dann auch noch denitrifizierende Bakterien.
Und vor allem leben daneben noch eine Menge andere nützliche Bakterienarten.
Leider gibt es die Seite bodenfilter.de nicht mehr. Da war das alles sehr gut beschrieben, und auch mit Zahlen belegt.
Unter anderem auch, dass diese Lebensgemeinschaft aus Bakterien und Pflanzen (also die Wurzeln) z.B. auch __ Parasiten zu hemmen scheint.
Dann ergibt sich auch, dass durch das Substrat (sprich Kies/Sand, Lava) auch der KH Wert stabil gehalten wird.

Gerade bei den Koiteichbesitzer scheint es ja verbreitet zu sein, seinen Teich soweit wie möglich steril zu halten. Keinen Kies/Sand, keine Pflanzen, jedweden 'Schmutz' so schnell wie möglich aus dem System entfernen.
Unter anderem auch deshalb (aber nicht nur) die Trommelfilter, Vlieser etc. Der 'Dreck' könnte ja sonst irgendwo zum gammeln anfangen.

Ich bin für Vielfalt. Auch beim Filteraufbau. Jeder findet Monokulturen schlecht, weil die anfällig sind für Krankheiten, Parasiten (Fressfeinde) etc.
Da wird Vielfalt und mehr Natur gepredigt, aber beim Koiteich muss die Natur draußen bleiben? Lieber andauernd die verschiedenen Parameter messen, und wieder was ins Wasser schmeißen?
Je vielfältiger ein System ist, desto stabiler ist es auch.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Teich4You (16. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Schön Florian, wir sind alle begeistert von Deinem umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz und würden uns alle wünschen, Deinen Wissenstand auch nur zu 50% bis zu unserem Ableben erreichen zu können.
> 
> Nur...was hast Du an dem Wort theoretisch nicht verstanden ?
> 
> ...


Du findest bestimmt irgendwann auch mal das was du dir hier erhoffst.


----------



## Phiobus (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Robert, 
ich teile Deine Auffassung und gehe deshalb z.B. ebenfalls ein gewisses Risiko mit meinem Bodenfilter ein. 
Geht es denn @samorai überhaupt noch/nur um die Minimierung eines Pflegeaufwandes. Er weiß sicherlich das egal welche Filterstrecke er auch platziert, es keine Lösung, oder nur indirekt, für den fallenden "Müll" und Schlamm in seinem Teich darstellt.
Insofern sollte er sein Anliegen erst noch ein wenig unterteilen:
Mir ist nicht so ganz klar warum es wenig Informationen und Post's von seiner Seite gibt. Hab den Eindruck, er will zwar alles schöner haben aber kann sich selber noch nicht ausmalen wo die Grenzen sein sollen und werden.

Insofern würde uns bei unserer Hilfestellung _z.B._ eine Aufschlüsselung in der Form:
1. Das Minibecken: Was will ich, und warum will ich es noch haben, was sollte eine Lösung leisten, etc.
2. Der eigentliche Teich: Was will ich, welche Lösung erhoffe ich mir von einer etwaigen Änderung u.s.w.
.... warum will ich ihn noch haben )

3. Gesamtsystem: Nährstoffe etc. Filterstrecke und deren Leistungsfähigkeit und vieles mehr

Bekannt ist ja das die Vorfilter natürlich den Effekt des schnellen Nährstoffaustrags haben und einen Schutz unserer Bioabteilung, ganz besonder bei einem Bodenfilter, übernehmen.


Ich glaube das wenn Ron uns wirklich mal genau klar macht was und warum, 
wir ihm _schnelle und probate_ Hilfe geben können. So komplex wie dieser Thread schon ist, sehe ich das eigentliche Problem gar nicht.


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2017)

Ich ziehe jetzt mal ein Fazit aus das hier geschriebene/ gelesene;
Dem zu Folge sind ca. 85% für eine natürliche Bio weil diese eine breitere Facetten-Weite aufweist in Sachen Abbau, Bakterien usw .
Im Grunde hatte ich immer eine natürliche Bio ob es zur NG Zeiten war oder nach dem Umbau.

Natürlich schreibe ich sehr karg, ich bin ja der Frage-Steller und hoffe auf Eure antworten, beschrieben habe ich mein Anliegen eigentlich ziemlich genau.


----------



## Limnos (17. Sep. 2017)

Hi

Ich denke mal, das was Filter jenseits von Größe und Material ausmacht, können wir ohnehin nicht beeinflussen. Welche Mikroorganismen die Oberhand gewinnen, wie sich das auf den Teich auswirken wird, hängt von so viel Parametern ab, dass eine Voraussage des Resultats ähnlich sinnlos wäre, wie Lottozahlen voraus zu sagen. Wenn man von der Chaostheorie ausgeht, dass z.B. ein Schmetterlingsflügelschlag in Hamburg ursächlich für ein Erdbeben in China sein könnte, dann kann man sagen, dass sich die Wirkung eines Filters auch nicht voraussagen lässt. Aber man braucht deshalb nicht in Verzweiflung zu versinken, irgendein biologisches Gleichgewicht stellt sich mit Sicherheit ein. Und mit den meisten dieser Gleichgewichte kann man leben! Wenn nicht, dann hat man selbst etwas falsch gemacht, nicht der Filter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang!
Also von Verzweiflung kann ich so nicht reden, eher von Arbeitserleichterung.
Von der Chaos-Theorie .....äh.... ist mir ein wenig zu hoch und muss nicht sein.

Ich kann ja noch mal die Frage etwas anders anders stellen;

Wer hatte denn schon mal eine künstliche Bio und wechselte zur natürlich Bio?


----------

